# Florida cur question



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 29, 2010)

In the Florida cur breed, how much (normally) pitbull do they have in them?

All the pics I have seen of the Florida curs have the pit muzzle and jaws and I was just thinking the % of pit in them must be kinda high?


Some of yall fellas get me in the know


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## DoginHogs (Jul 29, 2010)

That is a hard question to answer. I may not be the best person to answer it either. There are so many variations in FL curs, you would have to ask someone about a specific dog, or bloodline to get anywhere. There are some established lines of FL curs Partin, Peeples, Etc. But Most of the dogs that people I know call FL curs have not been bread as tight as those. I think that amongst a group of hog hunters, that they usually end up with a few jam up dogs, and they want pups off them. They breed their dogs, and instead of calling it 1/8 this and 1/8 that ..... They just started calling them FL curs. I have seen FL curs alot of different builds and colors. My FL curs don't look like they have any pit in them at all, but I don't really know what their line is other than their parents. I heard that back in the day they bread hounds with bulldogs and that is where FL curs originated, but like I said their are so many variations, I don't think you could say that they normally have any % of pit in general, you would have to ask each individual person breeding them maybe what % pit, if any their dogs have in them. I'm sure if someone wants some more grit, they breed a little pit in them occasionally. Most of the guys i know and have hunted with over the last 10 years or so that have or have had a dog they call a FL cur, don't look like they have any more pit in them than any other cur dog, but I'm sure that some do have a higher % pit. The guys I know and hunt with weren't really worried about exactly what breed the dog was as long as it could perform in the woods it would stay around, and get bread to other good dogs and that is where the FL curs I know of came from. All kinds of different blood.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 30, 2010)

Ten fo 

I just noticed Taz D's dogs in the cut vest thread and I think it may have been.....um I think I have seen these boys call him Gil on here bt I cant remember his screen name.

Anyway the ones I seen looked to have had pit heads on em and I was just wonderin thats all


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jul 30, 2010)

well one of the dogs in that thread was 1/2 FL Cur and 1/2 Rednose.

my profile pic there is his littermate.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 30, 2010)

I like em with a higher % of bulldog in them. They just don't seem to take the heat as well as the ones with less in them on those hot nights. I bred Honey cur x rednose to Scout a real catchy Ben bred dog out of Michelle Mears line.  These pups will be 3/4 cur 1/4 bulldog and should be bad to the bone


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 30, 2010)

Scout                                     Honey


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 30, 2010)

Should be interesting Honey to Scout.  I have hog dog hunted twice with a man named Bob here in Central Florida, he has a dog named Ace who I believe is a littermate to Scout from the mears line.  Said he knew Mears very well.  

As for the FL. Cur question.....from what I gather, they vary too much to try and figure how much of what they have in them these days.  Like the other fella said......some will look like they are more houndy and others more bulldoggish.  But in the end....it really doesn't matter....some will still get culled, some will be decent, and some will be great......just like any other breed crossing.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 30, 2010)

i guess ill call mine the tompkins bloodline


----------



## wildlifecory (Jul 30, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i guess ill call mine the tompkins bloodline



as many hogs as you catch you can call em whatever you want and we will all still know they are gooduns


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jul 30, 2010)

this is a gyp i just got back that is out of a dog i had named copper , he is out of dogs we been breeding for a long time and is flcurdogs dog honeys brother and the father of my gyp rose and honey is the mom to my male levi ,the lady got her from us and when she was six weeks old they had her loose around the farm they had to move so got her back took her last night she has only seen 2 hogs before and has never been hunted she got right with it winding from the ranger and trailin hogs like she did it the whole time ,thats what i call hog dogs they have the speed ,grit ,and natrally get it done .so thats why i stick with what i know.hopefully honey has a bunch of pups because ill be gettin one to keep the bloodline goin


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 30, 2010)

Been thinking.  I come from a long line of golfers and tennis players......so I should be a great golfer or tennis player....right??

I think my dad would cull me, LOL.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey gil thats a good looking cur dog. All i can say is keep doin what ur doing. I want one of those tompkins curs


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not going to take much to get that dog going good. She's a natural. I was very impressed with the way she was winding from the ranger and staying with those runners  I can't wait to get these little units from honey on the ground and see what we have


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 30, 2010)

Ima get me one of these Fl. curs one of these days.

I may even get a pup and raise it up and see what happens


----------



## JohnE (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish the term "florida cur" was never started. We just call them cur dogs down here. 
Now everyone and there brother are trying to get ahold of one and they are gonna turn to garbage just like every other breed.


----------



## JWT (Jul 30, 2010)

I think a cur is a cur no matter where there. From!  Those are some good looking dawgs. This is from a mixed breed nut anyway!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 30, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> well one of the dogs in that thread was 1/2 FL Cur and 1/2 Rednose.
> 
> my profile pic there is his littermate.





thats probably the one I am talking baout.....DURN good looking dog


----------



## !Go Findem! (Jul 31, 2010)

Good lookin dogs guys.. o by the way TazD that Crockett Plot is doin great.. and them are some good lookin curs you got as well..


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 31, 2010)

Guy she is looking pregnant for sure  If I have it figured out right they should hit the ground between August 14th-21st.


----------



## !Go Findem! (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea i think he gains but 5 pounds a day it seems like but he doin great and got a head full of sense.. i got high hope for him.. and he definetly got gritt like you said..lol. ill keep you posted on how hes doin and try to get some pic on here for you to see how he comein along i just got to figure that part out.. i have never done that.. but take care and ill be talkin to you later..


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 1, 2010)

TazD said:


> Jimmy thats great. Maybe when I come pick up the pup, me, you, and Gil can go for a hunt if you all aren't to busy. Keep us posted.
> Gil that is a real nice lookin gyp. Built like a male dog.
> Gofindem glad to hear that, Max still real big?



Taz...not starting nothing but curious.  You had a kemmer pup, a crockett plott pup and others.........you got rid of them while they were still a little pup, haven't had a chance to prove nothing yet......now your picking up another pup from Honey I believe?  Is your "boot camp" stricter than Gils?  LOL


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wolf pack i think he just likes what he has and wants to keep it the way he has it. Like iam sure he dont want a hound with the dogs he runs now. And the kemmer cur was gave to him.am i right or wrong mr. Taz.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 2, 2010)

10-4 Taz.  Don't think I am trying to call u out, was just curious.  You and others clearly have more experience than I do....I still call myself a newb.  But I have been getting my hands dirty and asking lots of questions to the locals here who have been hunting longer than I.  I just hope to carry on the tradition and learn enough to pass it along to my son and nephew when they get older.  Hopefully I will be posting pics and vids this fall/winter of my dogs catching hogs....I am a yankee, I cannot take this heat, LOL.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 3, 2010)

I hear ya.  Born and raised in Joplin, MO.  My friend with the FL. Cur dogs just picked up 3 more bo-cat pups from me...cannot wait to see them in action!  Also....I WON the war against my wife, actually I lost...took a beating, bloodied up, sleeping in the dog house....BUT....I managed to keep one of the pups myself to add to the pack, so I will be trainning her soon.


----------

